# lead shot



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Does anybody know where I can get some BB lead shot or full boxes of it. I want the old boxes of it like double X magnums.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Goose buster you may have to reload, Have not seen any for a long time. See you are from Hoarce.ND do you know anyone that had a elk t5ag for E-2 last season from your area?


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Or any old lead shot.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

goose killer,
I have a bunch of #2 lead shot if you are interested. Send me a PM.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You can get it everywhere down here. Try Cabelas in Grand Forks


----------

